# Avatars



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I went to change my Avatar, and now it says it's not a valid gif or jpg. Any clues


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Platinum, I don't have any clues but I DO need an avatar for myself and don't have a clue where I can obtain one. Do you?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can get an avatar just about anywhere, just think of something you like or describes you and do a yahoo search for graphic libraries. I get mine from oneposter.com, which features logos from bands. 

Platinum, can you attach or provide a link for the avatar you would link to use?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Where is a good place to find avatars for satellite related pics?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

On almost any subject try a google search


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *You can get an avatar just about anywhere, just think of something you like or describes you and do a yahoo search for graphic libraries. I get mine from oneposter.com, which features logos from bands.
> 
> Platinum, can you attach or provide a link for the avatar you would link to use? *


here it is..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay you're all set


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> You can get an avatar just about anywhere,


or grab your camera and go shoot some shots.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're welcome  When I tried to upload it as a GIF I could get it to display, but I resaved it as a JPG and it worked.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by Geronimo
> _"On almost any subject try a google search"_


In Google, select the [IMAGES] tab, then qualify you topic choice, such as: "Subject" "topic" "subtopic".

Example: Logo baseball yankees


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Of course dome of us consider that avatar to be obscene. It would certainly be in violation of community standards where I come from.

Just kidding Platinum. Glad you got what you want.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *Of course dome of us consider that avatar to be obscene. It would certainly be in violation of community standards where I come from. *


Well maybe this year huh Geronimo? I'm thinking not...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Dang, I need a haircut.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Some of the avatars _seem_ to be larger than the 100x100 limit.
How do you post them?
Also...
Is there a way for me to make an avatar that is too big to fit in this forum?
Thanks


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I went into paintbrush and trimmed the digital photo down. (I had to ask my 15 year old daughter how to do it).

BTW, Howie is a 7 year old Sheltie/Collie mix (we think). To big to be a sheltie and to small to be a collie.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

test


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JBKing _
> *test *


I've uploaded an avatar and now just resized it, still not working.:shrug:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Often uploads don't take as people forget to check that little box in the final step.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *Often uploads don't take as people forget to check that little box in the final step. *


Wow! I checked the custom box, then after selecting the custom and browsing, you have to *recheck* it! All it took was 6 beers aND gERONIMO's proding.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Where do you all get those cute animated/dancing smileys?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There's a bunch of them available on here - hit the Post Reply button to the lower right instead of using the quick reply box, and you'll see them.

Another good place for them that you can link to is www.mysmilies.com


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

just testing my avatar


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cute kid. How old?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Figured I should get around to adding one...


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I still think mine is the best!

and as of today, Laverne's is the most offensive!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey, that's not nice...


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Hey, that's not nice...


sorry 

actually, anytime I need a laugh all I have to is find a post by laverne. 

actually, your picture kinda creeps me out (bad choice of words but you follow me?). You look a lot like one of my girlfriend's cousins. (plural cousins, not girlfriends)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The pic of me or my legs?  :lol: 

Wait....don't answer that.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> The pic of me or my legs?  :lol:
> 
> Wait....don't answer that.


!rolling


----------

